# Anyone in Morelia?



## hdezfamily (Jul 3, 2009)

Hiya we will be moving to our family home in Jan 2010 I would like to have Gastric Bypass surgery while I'm there. can anyone tell me how much it cost right now? And recommend a Doctor? I had my gall bladder taken out last year there and i have had tons of dental work also done in morelia Thanks for any help you can give 

Josey


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, and I hope someone in Morelia can answer your questions, but you might want to consider asking one of your family there to inquire locally as well.


----------

